# Looking for a pair of damaged Halo headlights to repair



## AndreJA (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a pair of headlights from a 2013 a flooded GTR. Looking for two damage units to repair the ones I have. please DM if you have damaged lights with all electricals still functioning. Thanks.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You can buy the ballasts off eBay.


----------

